# Bluchers with a Suit - Thoughts



## Thewaxmania (Feb 20, 2008)

I am wondering what people's thoughts are about wearing bluchers or open laced shoes with a suit. Also what are the feelings about wearing wing-tips with a suit? Is wearing long-wing tip bluchers with a suit a mortal sin? I know these sartorial "rules" are somewhat of a guideline and I don't go out of my way to follow them, I just go with what looks good and what I'm comfortable with and if I break the rules then so be it. I tend to look at the rules of dress as a little crusty and since I'm 24 I can afford to get a way with it.

Any thoughts?
Cheers
BNP


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Apparently lawyers wear full wing brogues with their suits - but I don't have first hand experience of that.

I think you can wear bluchers with suits but bear in mind others will think it a little casual as they are thought of as more sporty than oxfords. At the end of the day men today are wearing anything they like with suits - loafers for example. I cannot imagine why many men think loafers look right with suits as they are an out and out casual shoe but hey, who am I to question , it is just an opinion after all. Today I saw two men on a motoway service station in business suits and Italian loafers with massively long toe boxes . I thought they looked dreadful but they must have thought they looked cool! 

I think these days no one is thinking very much about what goes with what so that gives you a lot of latitude.

Anyone for trainers? ( Sneakers)


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Thewaxmania said:


> I am wondering what people's thoughts are about wearing bluchers or open laced shoes with a suit. Also what are the feelings about wearing wing-tips with a suit? Is wearing long-wing tip bluchers with a suit a mortal sin? I know these sartorial "rules" are somewhat of a guideline and I don't go out of my way to follow them, I just go with what looks good and what I'm comfortable with and if I break the rules then so be it. I tend to look at the rules of dress as a little crusty and since I'm 24 I can afford to get a way with it.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> Cheers
> BNP


I do it all the time. Don't wear your double-sole longwings with a dainty, summer suit. But anything else, I think it is fair game.


----------



## greekonomist (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, you can. I don't think it's about a simple rule: no bluchers/derbys with a suit. I think a open-laced shoe would complement a tweed suit nicely. But I wouldn't wear one with a dark city suit. That's an occasion for sleeker, more formal closed-laced shoes.

Of course, if you have difficulties fitting into closed-laced shoes, then I would suggest looking for the sleekest derby you can find to go with a standard navy blue or charcoal grey business suit.

Long-wingtip bluchers strike me as a country shoe. And I think all that brogueing looks especially out of place when rendered in black calf. I would stay away from them unless you pair them with something suitably casual.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Apart from boots, I never wear bluchers with a suit, but I wear monks all the time. Go figure.

The typical blucher can work fine with a flannel or tweed suit. While I doubt I would ever do it, I think a sleek 3-eyelet derby is OK with worsteds.

I used to think the chunkier bluchers should never be worn with worsteds, then I saw Mariano Rubinacci wear some gunboat longwings with a mid gray sharkskin, and I had to think again.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

Here in the U.S.A., the wearing of chunky black or tan longwing bluchers with business suits came into vogue in the 1950s and continued into the '70s. They were considered "organization man" dress shoes, and practically became a uniform at IBM and ITT. (Engineers favored them as well.) My father had a pair and they weighed a ton. The ones below are AlanC's:










.

.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I am wearing shell double-soled longwings with my flannel suit and OCBD shirt today. This is very typical attire for me when I dress for business this time of year. I wear oxfords with "city" suits for more formal occasions.


----------



## TKDKid (Mar 20, 2004)

manton said:


> While I doubt I would ever do it, I think a sleek 3-eyelet derby is OK with worsteds.


I wore these with my suit today:

https://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cjaintree15yrs5dm8.jpg


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, you can wear derbys with a suit. Of course it depends on the shoe in question. I have some double-soled Church's and I tend to wear them on wet, less important, days.

As long as they're well-kept and well-shined, they'll be better than most out there.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm wearing a pair of black with a grey flannel suit today.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Thewaxmania said:


> I am wondering what people's thoughts are about wearing bluchers or open laced shoes with a suit.


No problem at all. I just don't think I'd wear bluchers to an intervew.



> Also what are the feelings about wearing wing-tips with a suit?


Standard business shoe in many places, so again, no problem (but see the following).



> Is wearing long-wing tip bluchers with a suit a mortal sin?


No, but in many businesses they might look out of place. Also, if the suit is especially light or trim-cut, the huge gunboats would throw the entire balance of the outfit off.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Keep in mind that 9 out of 10 people, probably more, that you encounter in a given day don't know the difference between a blucher and a balmoral. Most people simply see "dress" shoes and "casual" shoes, or as we called them during my childhood, Sunday shoes and everyday shoes. :icon_smile_big: While there is certainly nothing wrong with wanting to do things a certain way, I try to always remember that many of the distinctions discussed here do not carry over into the outside world at large.

Just the other day I was wearing a Navy blazer and grey wool pants when I ran into an old friend. She is in her late 50's, a highly educated professional woman from a very refined family. She commented that my "suit" looked very nice. I think this is quite common and I doubt that if folks don't distinguish between a suit and a blazer they aren't going to do so between open and closed lacing on shoes. I wear both with a suit. Just depends on which pair of shoes I decide to put on.

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I do think a lot of people know the difference between laced shoes and loafers, though.

I have asked and been told the difference between bluchers and balmorals and still don't understand it. I'm not sure what my wing tips are, but I wear them when I wear my suit.

While it's true that some folks here overanalyze their clothes, I see nothing wrong with trying to learn. I've just given up personally, because I have not been able to see the difference between the two types of shoes.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> While it's true that some folks here overanalyze their clothes, I see nothing wrong with trying to learn.


I agree and certainly didn't mean to leave the impression that there is anything wrong with wanting to know more and try to do things a certain way. Nothing wrong with that at all. I was just saying that even though a bal is considered by those in the know to be the correct shoe for a suit, if you choose to wear a blucher most won't know that you are doing anything wrong. In other words, it's not a great sin.

And I also agree that most folks do know the difference between a loafer and a lace up. The loafer would be an "everyday" shoe and the lace up would be a "Sunday" shoe. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I have asked and been told the difference between bluchers and balmorals and still don't understand it.


Pictures are worth a thousand words. Here's a visual tutorial; pardon the ghostly circles:

Bluchers are bluchers because of this detail:










Or this detail:










----------------------------------

Balmorals are balmorals because of this detail:










----------------------------------

Long wings are like wingtips that want to stretch out and be balmorals:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you for the help. I still don't get it, but will try to study the pictures a bit more when I have time.

(I hope I'm not permanently banned for this. I can't believe how much trouble I'm having with this!!!)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> ...And I also agree that most folks do know the difference between a loafer and a lace up. The loafer would be an "everyday" shoe and the lace up would be a "Sunday" shoe. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


...but then you have us heathens who wear our AE Graysons and Alden LHS's with suits, as the mood may strike us! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

> Keep in mind that 9 out of 10 people, probably less, that you encounter in a given day even know the difference between a blucher and a balmoral.


I think it's more like 99 out of a hundred.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Thank you for the help. I still don't get it, but will try to study the pictures a bit more when I have time.
> 
> (I hope I'm not permanently banned for this. I can't believe how much trouble I'm having with this!!!)


Think of it this way:

Blucher: Tongue is the same piece of leather that's on top of the front of your foot.

Balmoral: Tongue is a separate piece of leather that is attached.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Blucher/Derby - Open where the laces meet the long bit (vamp) into which your forefoot and toes go.

Balmoral/Oxford - Closed in the same place. 

So - look at the lace furthest towards your toes. If stitched - Oxford: if open - Derby.

Monk shoes - Have a buckle. 

Wingtip - the little holes (or just a line) punched (or sewn/etched) into the toe cap and extending in a heart shape over your forefoot (the vamp) and down to the side of your foot.

Long Wingtip - the same thing but extending all the way round your foot so that the little line of holes cuts your shoe in half when viewed side on. 

If the shoe has the little holes on the toe cap only, it is a half (semi) brogue. If the little holes go past the toe cap towards the bit of your foot that meets the ankle, it is a full brogue. Thus, all wingtips are full brogues, but not all brogues are wingtips (because they may be half brogues). 

It is, therefore, possible to have a half-brogued Oxford, or a full-brogued long-wingtip Derby. It is even possible to have a wingtipped non-brogued Oxford. Pay attention at the back - there will be a test next period. 

Can you wear wingtips with a formal suit? Yes. Except for a DJ (Tuxedo) you can wear anything with anything. Enjoy.


----------



## sartort (Jun 23, 2007)

i think i might be able to sum it up for you.

bluchers-the quarter or leather part that has the holes punched for laces lies on top of other leather pieces.

balmoral-the quarter lies underneath other leather pieces.

also balmorals are closed laced because the two quarters can touch when the shoe is tied. bluchers are open laced because the two quarters do not touch.

balmorals or bals for short are more formal, but i think you get that.

_...was typing this while other responses came in. pardon the redundancy._


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*Shoe definitions, the rarely told story.*

I would really like to say thank you to Simon, Alexander, and all others, for the time and trouble they have taken to explain these sometimes strange terms for, err, well, shoes.

I dont want to appear gushing.

But.

It's at times like this, that switching on the Ask Andy channel brings such joy.

Sincerely.
F.
PS. I am sure there is a sticky, but the fact remains members went to the trouble.


----------



## AgentX (Mar 1, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I think it's more like 99 out of a hundred.


And several of them are shoe salesmen [to boot?]


----------



## kogvos (Feb 5, 2008)

Franko said:


> I would really like to say thank you to Simon, Alexander, and all others, for the time and trouble they have taken to explain these sometimes strange terms for, err, well, shoes.
> 
> I dont want to appear gushing.
> 
> ...


+1 Top work, gents.


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am very confused here.
I have Edward Green Wingtips that I only wear with suits. What else would I wear them with?

1 pic is both a Blucher & a Wingtip. Which takes precedent to describe them?


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

damon54 said:


> I1 pic is both a Blucher & a Wingtip. Which takes precedent to describe them?


It's commonly referred to as a "wingtip blucher" (in that order). Those who are more in the know call it a "longwing blucher".

If the blucher has a cap toe, then it's called a "cap toe blucher".

.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

The thing that makes this most confusing is that the United States and the UK have different terms for these shoe styles. The original Balmoral style that Alexander & Overcharge displays is no longer very common, and the name Balmoral has become in the US what an Oxford is in the UK. An Oxford in the US is a lace-up dress shoe. Blucher and Derby pretty much are the same thing, but I don't think a 2- or 3-eyelet Derby should ever be called a Blucher. Many of these terms were clearer when dress boots were commonplace.


----------



## sartort (Jun 23, 2007)

damon54,

wingtips can be balmorals or bluchers, there are both kinds.

wingtips are the least formal of the balmoral group, thus they potentially be paired with a wide variety of clothes from suits to jeans if you are so inclined. of course it depends on the wingtip in question and the color. i have a pair of ant. tan wingtip balmorals that look great w/ jeans or trousers/odd jackets but might be slightly out of place with a suit.

i think the balmoral heirarchy of formality is something like this:

1)plain oxford (usually patent for use w/ black tie)
2)plain cap toe oxford (or stitched cap toe oxford)
3)punched cap toe oxford
4)semi brogue oxford (punched cap toe oxford + brogueing on seams and also possibly a medallion)
5)full brogues aka wingtips

not quite sure where wholecuts fit in.

black is also the most formal color, then dark brown, continuing on down to tan with all the shades in between.


----------



## greekonomist (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't want to create another digression, but it seems there are some people on this thread that might be able to help me.

Technically speaking, is a traditional balmoral shoe (which I assume is derived from the balmoral dress boot) more formal than an oxford shoe? I'm using these terms in the English sense.

Balmoral - EG Gladstone



Oxford - EG Chelsea


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

greekonomist said:


> I don't want to create another digression, but it seems there are some people on this thread that might be able to help me.
> 
> Technically speaking, is a traditional balmoral shoe (which I assume is derived from the balmoral dress boot) more formal than an oxford shoe? I'm using these terms in the English sense.
> 
> ...


Those two shoes would be balmorals in American speak.


----------



## greekonomist (Apr 26, 2007)

obiwan said:


> Those two shoes would be balmorals in American speak.


They would, and yet in they differ in design. I don't care what you want to call them, but those shoes are not identical. In the UK, there exist specific and separate ways to describe them--a fact which emphasizes to me that we should note their difference. What I am interested in finding out is which is more formal.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I do think a lot of people know the difference between laced shoes and loafers, though.
> 
> I have asked and been told the difference between bluchers and balmorals and still don't understand it. I'm not sure what my wing tips are, but I wear them when I wear my suit.
> 
> While it's true that some folks here overanalyze their clothes, I see nothing wrong with trying to learn. I've just given up personally, because I have not been able to see the difference between the two types of shoes.


Tom James e-mailed this illustration to me today about the difference between bluchers and balmorals. Focus on the way the gap between the laces closes at the end closest to the toes....

Lace-Ups: In general, lace-ups are dressier than loafers and are best to wear with suits. Lace-ups usually have four to six pairs of eyelets and fall into one of two categories: bluchers or balmorals.
















^US: Blucher, UK: Derby^-----------^US: Balmoral, UK: Oxford^

In a *blucher*, the "quarters" (the part that begins at the laces) flap open, giving extra room at the instep. In a *balmoral*, the quarters meet evenly with no flap.

Styling in lace-ups is provided primarily through the design of the toe.



Cruiser said:


> Keep in mind that 9 out of 10 people, probably more, that you encounter in a given day don't know the difference between a blucher and a balmoral. Most people simply see "dress" shoes and "casual" shoes, or as we called them during my childhood, Sunday shoes and everyday shoes. :icon_smile_big: While there is certainly nothing wrong with wanting to do things a certain way, I try to always remember that many of the distinctions discussed here do not carry over into the outside world at large.
> 
> Just the other day I was wearing a Navy blazer and grey wool pants when I ran into an old friend. She is in her late 50's, a highly educated professional woman from a very refined family. She commented that my "suit" looked very nice. I think this is quite common and I doubt that if folks don't distinguish between a suit and a blazer they aren't going to do so between open and closed lacing on shoes. I wear both with a suit. Just depends on which pair of shoes I decide to put on.
> 
> Cruiser


I don't always agree with what you ay Cruiser, but you usually say it well. On this I agree with you too. :teacha:



Thewaxmania said:


> I am wondering what people's thoughts are about wearing bluchers or open laced shoes with a suit. Also what are the feelings about wearing wing-tips with a suit? Is wearing long-wing tip bluchers with a suit a mortal sin? I know these sartorial "rules" are somewhat of a guideline and I don't go out of my way to follow them, I just go with what looks good and what I'm comfortable with and if I break the rules then so be it. I tend to look at the rules of dress as a little crusty and since I'm 24 I can afford to get a way with it.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> Cheers
> BNP


Derbys with a suit are OK. I usually use and imaginary continuum with the very formal, light, smoth, and sleek evening dress at the left pole and the casual, coarse, and heavy tweed suit at the opposite pole on the right. The closer I am to the right pole, the more I'm inclined to wear derbys, full brogues, and double soles in either.

Regarding full brogues with suits, at least in the US that is well within acceptable business attire even if the more traditionalist and informed crowd at AAAC thinks this is taking the full brogue further from its countrified roots than it should.

I wear full brouges with my suits to my law office in the city. But analyzing them along the continuum I mentioned above, I usually wear them with a less formal and les austere ensamble. Usually a coarser suit fabric and a less formal looking oxford cloth check shirt. I wish I had more wool and cashmere ties to go with that set up too.

Today I wore a medium grey suit with a coarser textured worsted wool, ecru shirt, purple and off-white houndstooth check tie, with AE McClains in suede (full brogue oxfords). And it didn't look half bad.

When considering for yourself whether to wear derbys or full brogues, or even full brogue debys, with your suits in the city, keep what Cruiser and Pedantic Turkey said in mind. I'll just add that I see both on the streets of the Chicago central business district every day, not to mention suits with shoes that are off the continuum (i.e., black penny loafers with navy blue solid suits and solid white shirts). And in the past two years the Chicago Police Department has only arrested six of these men. Two for wearing derbys with a suit and four for wearing full brouges with suits. The State's Attorney dropped charges against three, one got 18 months of probation, and the last was aquitted after the judge granted a defense motion for a directed verdict becuase the full brogues he was arrested in were monkstraps. The Illinois Complied Statues has a special exemption for full brogue monkstraps with suits.



greekonomist said:


> Yes, you can. I don't think it's about a simple rule: no bluchers/derbys with a suit. I think a open-laced shoe would complement a tweed suit nicely. But I wouldn't wear one with a dark city suit. That's an occasion for sleeker, more formal closed-laced shoes.
> 
> Of course, if you have difficulties fitting into closed-laced shoes, then I would suggest looking for the sleekest derby you can find to go with a standard navy blue or charcoal grey business suit.
> 
> Long-wingtip bluchers strike me as a country shoe. And I think all that brogueing looks especially out of place when rendered in black calf. I would stay away from them unless you pair them with something suitably casual.


Funny thing about derbys is that I though they would be more comfortable on feet like mine - wide, flat, very high instep. I've found that on most derbys, and often with monkstraps too, the stiching of that holds the lace flap nto the vamp really bothers me. I don't encounter this with oxfords, so I usually wear them instead



PedanticTurkey said:


> I think it's more like 99 out of a hundred.


^^ At least



Matt S said:


> The thing that makes this most confusing is that the United States and the UK have different terms for these shoe styles. The original Balmoral style that Alexander & Overcharge displays is no longer very common, and the name Balmoral has become in the US what an Oxford is in the UK. An Oxford in the US is a lace-up dress shoe. Blucher and Derby pretty much are the same thing, but I don't think a 2- or 3-eyelet Derby should ever be called a Blucher. Many of these terms were clearer when dress boots were commonplace.


I tried to label this in the illustration above. I find trying to keep this straight is like trying to remember in photography that the smaller the f-stop number, the wider the opening of the aperture letting light in the camera to strike the film or image sensor.  For some reason for me at least, I can remember teh UK terms better, so I've decided to stick with them.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I can't think of a business setting in the U.S. where wearing a blucher with a suit would be out of place or looked down up? Can anyone on the Forum think (or have first-hand experience) with such an environment?

I work in a fairly conservative industry - capital markets - and I see guys wearing all kinds of shoes with suits (square toed mocs, penny loafers, weejun-styled loafers, blucher) an no one bats an eyelash.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

LD111134 said:


> I can't think of a business setting in the U.S. where wearing a blucher with a suit would be out of place or looked down up? Can anyone on the Forum think (or have first-hand experience) with such an environment?
> 
> I work in a fairly conservative industry - capital markets - and I see guys wearing all kinds of shoes with suits (square toed mocs, penny loafers, weejun-styled loafers, blucher) an no one bats an eyelash.


You must not work with any AAAC stich Nazis at your office. If I see you on the streets here shod in bluchers with a suit on your back I'm calling you out!


----------



## GeorgePaul (Dec 15, 2007)

This site explains the various kinds of shoes very well.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I would wear that and not think twice. In fact, I plan to buy a pair of black or cordovan longwings eventually that I will definitely be wearing with suits. I really like wingtip shoes of just about any kind.



manton said:


> I used to think the chunkier bluchers should never be worn with worsteds, then I saw Mariano Rubinacci wear some gunboat longwings with a mid gray sharkskin, and I had to think again.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Francisco D'Anconia said:


> You must not work with any AAAC stich Nazis at your office. If I see you on the streets here shod in bluchers with a suit on your back I'm calling you out!


You must work in the Loop too and see how most guys are dressed! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## balder (Jan 23, 2008)

Simon Myerson said:


> Blucher/Derby - Open where the laces meet the long bit (vamp) into which your forefoot and toes go.
> 
> Balmoral/Oxford - Closed in the same place.
> 
> ...


Thank you I am ashamed to say that I was very ignorant on this subject and your post has been most helpful.On the same subject,my daughter is getting married next year and the wedding party and hopefully many other guests,will be in highland dress.I look a total prat in a kilt(long legs and short trunk)so I will be wearing tartan trousers(not trews).What shoes,brogues,half brogues or what?


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Thank you for the help. I still don't get it, but will try to study the pictures a bit more when I have time.
> 
> (I hope I'm not permanently banned for this. I can't believe how much trouble I'm having with this!!!)


Look at where they lace at the bottom towards the toe...the bluchers are open, with two flaps that are joined by the laces; the balmoral are closed, with the lace opening extending from a narrow, closed "V".

Not really all that complex!

As for what to wear...I prefer Balmorals. I agree a sleek 2-3 eyelet blucher would be nice with a suit...I am pining for the Lobb Luffield.

I tend to wear balmorals with slacks and sportcoat. How many do that?

For me, it is more important to match the scale of the shoe to weight and scale of the outfit.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

Not a fan of bluchers with anything. Hate 'em.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*The bluchers pictured herin....*

have been pretty ugly. But I think the Crockett & Jones hand grade, the Sherwood, in black or antique tan is more than acceptable to wear with a suit. It's elongated vamp and refined sole separates it from most bluchers I've seen. It's really the only blucher I've seen that I'd buy.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

I agree that The Sherwood is well suited for suits. I think the elongated look is actually quite formal and the shoe itself is exceedingly comfortable.

I have the three eyelet version from Peal & co. I note in Ben Silver's catalog that the Black derby is a four eyelet and the brown three. Another topic I suppose.


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

I was in the same boat as Balder concerning "shoeology".
Glad to now be better informed & therefore prepared.


----------



## zhyue (Mar 8, 2007)

Harrydog said:


> I tend to wear balmorals with slacks and sportcoat. How many do that?


I would like to know as well although I guess few.


----------



## dprof (Jul 15, 2006)

So what about a blucher with a more informal suit such as a seersucker or a linen?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Thank you Allentown Aaron*

I understand that!!


----------



## eguanlao (Feb 15, 2005)

*Balmoral Balmoral?*

If the English say "oxford," the Americans say "balmoral," and the "balmoral oxford" is what the English call an oxford with straight side seams, then do the Americans say "balmoral balmoral" for a balmoral with straight side seams?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I wouldn't wear bluchers with a suit, but then again I'm not much of a blucher fan (have only one pair, of clunky English brogues).

If I saw another guy going for such a pairing? I might think to myself "Nah, I wouldn't do that," but I wouldn't pull my own eyelids over my head in dismay or anything. 

Given the crepe-soled, square-toed, clown-shoe-reject monstrosities that I see men trying to pull off with suits every day, a pair of good-quality, well-maintained bluchers with a suit would often be an improvement.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

With dress tartan - full brogues (brown) and in a country (zug) grain if you have them. The holier the better!


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

dprof said:


> So what about a blucher with a more informal suit such as a seersucker or a linen?


Seersucker and linen: lightweight summer suits. Bluchers: heavier weight 3-season shoes. Guess which suits (and season) they don't go with? :icon_smile_wink:

.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Can someone please...*

explain the difference between a blucher and a balmoral?:icon_smile_big:

Seriously though, I do wear trainers with a suit sometimes, granted, I can dress on the creative side in my profession and still look dressed up along side my colleagues. Picture a poorly dressed ad agency with the odor of smelly children (my colleagues don't smell, the kids do)...and there you have why I can get away with trainers and a suit (although I will wear them only with my more casual suits).

I don't see how bending the "rules" a bit is a bad thing...go for what you like!


----------



## AgentX (Mar 1, 2008)

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> Seersucker and linen: lightweight summer suits. Bluchers: heavier weight 3-season shoes. Guess which suits (and season) they don't go with? :icon_smile_wink:
> .


Aren't white buck bluchers the classic with seersucker?

Why wouldn't a light tan blucher work with a linen suit? Or spectators, for that matter? Not all bluchers are heavy and/or clunky, and I'd think a balmoral would look out of place with a less-formal suit.

That said, I'd be wearing sandals with a linen suit...


----------

